# Wirbelgröße



## Fetter Barsch (10. Januar 2013)

Hallo,
was für eine Wirbelgröße oder Tragkraft nehmt ihr wenn ihr auf Barsch oder Zander geht?
Was haltet ihr von Größe 12 und 12 kg Tragkraft?
Benutzt ihr zum Spinnangeln auf Barsch eine harte oder weiche Rute? Ich weiß, viele Fragen, aber es wäre nett wenn ihr eure Erfahrungen mir mitteilt


----------



## Schneidi (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wirbelgröße*

also 12 kg tragkraft ist meiner meinung nach zu viel. da würde ich ein gutes stück runter gehen.
die aktion der rute ist natürlich geschmackssache. es kommt darauf an was für köder du nehmen willst. für gufis würde ich eher ein strafferes modell wählen fürs blinkern und spinnen etwas weicher aber kein labbelstecken.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wirbelgröße*

Barsch : 4kg
Zander: 6-7kg

Ich benutze eine weiche Rute auf Barsch. Fische damit auf kurze Distanz und an Spundwänden. Finde ich besser als eine harte Rute, da mir sonst einige Barsche ausschlitzen würden.


----------



## Stoney0066 (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wirbelgröße*

weichere rute auf barsch, spitzenaktion mit gutem rückrad auf zander...

wirbel/snaps wie schon geschrieben für barsch ca. 4 kg, zander 7-9 kg..


----------



## Franky (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wirbelgröße*

Moin...
Meine Wirbel (ohne Karabiner) in Gr. 14 (Cortest) haben eine Tragkraft von um 22 kg. Die passenden Einhänger liegen da nicht weit von weg (Profiblinker XXX- Fastlock-Snaps). Die Dinger sind jedoch auch extrem klein. Daher nicht primär nach Tragkraft gehen, sondern eher die Kombination aus Tragkraft und Größe!
Ich habe jedoch auch Rosco-Wirbel in Gr. 12 (Bestand gerade aufgefrischt), die "nur" 6 kg tragen, aber für die leichte Rumspinnerei sehr gut passen. 
Ich hab irgendwo zu Hause ein Foto mit Lineal und Wirbeln/Snaps. Stell ich heute Nachmittag/Abend mal ein...


----------



## steffen2871 (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wirbelgröße*

Also ich hab die besten erfahrungen gemacht mit kleinen Wirbeln hochleistungsvorfächern aus wolfram oder die sehr feinen stahlvorfächer bis 6 kg ich benutze eine rute 3-20 gr 180cm und als köder unschlagbar illex Squirrel 61-67 tieflaufend Farbe SG AYU sind auch sehr sehr beliebt bei rapfen!!!
hab mehrere rappala dinger probiert kommen alle nicht annähernd ran !


----------



## schmutzpuckel (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wirbelgröße*

Was deine Kombi angeht, denke ich auch das eine Tragkraft von 12 Kg ein bischen zu überdimensioniert ist.Du kannst ja damit angeln, das ist kein Problem. Nur bin ich der Meinung das die Mischung aus Größe und Tragkraft stimmen sollte.Der Zander ist ein ziemlich scheuer Fisch und somit würde ich schauen ziemlich dezente Größen zu verwenden. Eine Tragkraft von max. 8 Kg
ist selbst bei einem Hecht als Beifang mehr als ausreichend.
Es gibt von z.B.Jenzi (bei meinem Händler)ziemlich dezente Wirbel mit passabler Tragkraft, aber die wird es auch mit Sicherheit von anderen Herstellern geben.


----------



## steffen2871 (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wirbelgröße*



schmutzpuckel schrieb:


> Was deine Kombi angeht, denke ich auch das eine Tragkraft von 12 Kg ein bischen zu überdimensioniert ist.Du kannst ja damit angeln, das ist kein Problem. Nur bin ich der Meinung das Mischung aus Größe und Tragkraft stimmen sollte.Der Zander ist ein ziemlich scheuer Fisch und somit würde ich schauen ziemlich dezent Größen zu verwenden. Eine Tragkraft von max. 8 Kg
> ist selbst bei einem Hecht als Beifang mehr als ausreichend.
> Es gibt von z.B.Jenzi (bei meinem Händler)ziemlich dezente Wirbel mit passabler Tragkraft, aber die wird es auch mit Sicherheit von anderen Herstellern geben.




dem stimme ich zu man kann auch mit 5 kg wirbeln viel größere fische rausholen mein kumpel hat mit seiner feinen montage letztens einen 10kg 1m Marmorkarpfen am schwanz gehakt wir haben ihm nach 30 min im boot gehabt ist nur eine frage der geduld und der einstellung der bremse :q


----------



## Franky (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wirbelgröße*

So, ich hoffe, dass man auf den Bildern die Größe gut abschätzen kann...





Das hier sind die angesprochenen Rosco (links) und Cortest-Wirbel (rechts). Die Roscos haben 
Gr. 7 34 kg
Gr. 10 13.6 kg
Gr. 12 6,8 kg
Cortest:
Gr. 12 u. 14 ca. 22 kg
Gr. 16 ca. 18 kg
Andere "Tönnchenwirbel" würde ich gar nicht mehr nehmen! Die Dinger sind saustabil und laufen sehr zuverlässig.
Die kombiniere ich dann mit Einhängern, deren Größe der Köder bestimmt...




Das hier sind die Profiblinker Fastlock XXX-Snaps. Angegebene Tragkraft:
Gr. 10 46,4 kg
Gr. 12 35,5 kg
Gr. 14 31,4 kg
Gr. 16  20,3 kg
Gr. 20 16,1 kg
Wie man sieht - eigentlich unkaputtbar, selbst wenn Sie nur 75% der angegebenen Tragkraft erreichen sollten. Vor allem sind sowohl Wirbel als auch Einhänger klein genug, um nicht aufzufallen, sich übermäßig störend auf den Köderlauf auszuwirken und weniger Wasserwiderstand als andere Modelle zu bieten!


----------



## schmutzpuckel (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wirbelgröße*

Die Cortest Wirbel sind mir bisher nicht ins Auge gestoßen.Werde diese aber auf jedem Fall mal ausprobieren.#6


----------

